# Rough collie puppy toilet training issues?



## Kitty and Jasper (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry for posting so many threads but I'm having so many issues with our new puppy and don't know what to do! I'm worried we will have to give him back because my mum gets very angry when he has toilet training issues. He's normally pretty good because he only goes to the toilet every 3 or so hours. but hes had at least 1 accident inside and usually 2 or more since the day we got him. he rarely goes in the right spot too, which is on the grass in the backyard. Most of time he tries to run under he pagola and pee on the carpet there even when i purposely put him in the backyard to go to the toilet. i have to be careful to close the gate to avoid him doing this and even then he usually tries to go on the concrete by the side of the house in the backyard, or on the gravel (which is an area that will be paved soon), rather than on the grass.

a lot of the times it has been my fault that he peed inside because i didnt get him out quick enough but a couple of times have been particularly concerning because he showed no signs that he was going to go the toilet and then he randomly squatted and peed in his own bed that he had just been sleeping in! i always thought dogs are clean animals and never do their business in their bedding (he could have gone anywhere else on the floor) and this should particularly be true given that he is a collie which is supposed to be an easy breed to house train. he lasts fine the whole night being in his crate and has never had an accident in there. and while i know youre supposed to take a puppy out all the time to go to the toilet, but he doesnt need to go very much normally and whenever i take him out, he'll often just lay in the grass or play around instead of doing his business. I feed him two meals a day at about the same time every day in the morning and evening, his other two meals i feed him throughout the day in training sessions. but now i just dont know what to do, my mum is insisting now that he be kept outside all the time, which means most of the time he wouldnt be able to be supervised. I have tried giving him a cue for toileting and praised him lavishly when he does go in the correct place outside but he doesnt seem to make the connection. we've only had him for a week. (we use an enzymatic cleaner for accidents and he's 11 weeks)


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

As long as you're being consistent and patient with your beloved pup, I'm sure you'll be okay. Prevention is key!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's far too young to be reliable; at his age he may not know he needs to go until it's too late to alert you or wait to get outside. Until he's much older (over six months), it's up to you to maintain a consistent potty schedule and actively supervise him. Being able to sleep through the night but having accidents during the day is normal - the more active he is, the more he'll need to go.

Potty training is mostly about building appropriate habits and that takes time (longer than a week). If he were my dog, I'd increase supervision, take him out on leash to the desired spot and reward for going there, and increase the frequency of opportunities. If you can't supervise, crate him. I would _not_ leave a young puppy outside unsupervised.


----------



## Kitty and Jasper (Apr 21, 2016)

cookieface said:


> He's far too young to be reliable; at his age he may not know he needs to go until it's too late to alert you or wait to get outside. Until he's much older (over six months), it's up to you to maintain a consistent potty schedule and actively supervise him. Being able to sleep through the night but having accidents during the day is normal - the more active he is, the more he'll need to go.
> 
> Potty training is mostly about building appropriate habits and that takes time (longer than a week). If he were my dog, I'd increase supervision, take him out on leash to the desired spot and reward for going there, and increase the frequency of opportunities. If you can't supervise, crate him. I would _not_ leave a young puppy outside unsupervised.


Thanks for your advice. The only problem is we cant crate him because he gets very anxious and whines and has even had an accident due to stress (he does not have separation anxiety though, he just doesnt like being in the crate much


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Kitty and Jasper said:


> Thanks for your advice. The only problem is we cant crate him because he gets very anxious and whines and has even had an accident due to stress (he does not have separation anxiety though, he just doesnt like being in the crate much


Have you done any crate training work with him?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl3VjwWuKlA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Gb-TF9c9U


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

At 11 weeks old, you can make plenty of progress on potty training.  The issue is it seems he is also a bit scared (if he is running under things to potty). That is just a guess.. I cannot see the dog. 

When introducing a dog to a crate, they will often make a LOT of noise. Especially a puppy. You cannot respond to the noise by letting him out.. and it can keep everyone up and on edge until the dog learns that QUIET is the only way to get the door of the crate opened. You can do some work with the crate door open. Instead of feeding him in a bowl, take the food and, one piece at a time, toss it in the crate so he has to go in there to get it and come out. Make the crate a good place. 

There will be times when you need to shut the crate door and leave him in there. Give him something really high value to gnaw on when you do it. I like a meaty raw bone, but there are other things such as a Kong with peanut butter or plain yogurt in it (freeze it so it is harder to get the peanut butter/yogurt out) (no rawhide; it can cause a blockage). 

When you take him out of the crate, get him immediately out to potty. 

New dog owners with puppies often have both issues (difficulty crate training and potty training). It sounds like you are pretty young and are trying hard to make this work, but your parents are scaring you with the threat of making you get rid of the dog if you do not solve the issue immediately. Perhaps if you can explain that this dog is a baby and will be a baby for the first year of his life. Just like a baby it takes time for him to be trained to do anything (none are born trained.. human or dog!). Ask them how quickly any baby learns to go from diaper to toilet.. maybe they can relate to this better that way. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kitty and Jasper (Apr 21, 2016)

cookieface said:


> Have you done any crate training work with him?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl3VjwWuKlA
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Gb-TF9c9U


The only work I've done is feeding his morning meal in the crate and putting toys in there for him to play with as well a throwing some cat food as treats in there every time i put him in the crate. He only stays in there at night and isn't too bad about it (just whines a bit at the start then settles down eventually) so i guess thats why i havent bothere to make the association with his crate as good as possible


----------



## Kitty and Jasper (Apr 21, 2016)

3GSD4IPO said:


> At 11 weeks old, you can make plenty of progress on potty training. The issue is it seems he is also a bit scared (if he is running under things to potty). That is just a guess.. I cannot see the dog.
> 
> When introducing a dog to a crate, they will often make a LOT of noise. Especially a puppy. You cannot respond to the noise by letting him out.. and it can keep everyone up and on edge until the dog learns that QUIET is the only way to get the door of the crate opened. You can do some work with the crate door open. Instead of feeding him in a bowl, take the food and, one piece at a time, toss it in the crate so he has to go in there to get it and come out. Make the crate a good place.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. unfortuntely I have told those things to my mum but she still keeps her opinion because her old rottweiler toilet trained in just one day at 8 weeks old so I guess she thinks that all puppies if they are 'smart' should be this way


----------

